# Towing a person behind Quad ???



## LumberMatt (Apr 2, 2009)

Hello, I just got a quad and I am wondering if there is a _legal_ way to tow a person behind a quad for transportation to and from an Ice shanty? I have tried the search functions with no luck. Thanks !!


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Not sure if it is legal or not (kinda gut feeling is not) but if it is or you do it anyways make sure that you have a solid tow bar and not just a rope to keep them from rear ending the quad if you have to stop quick.

J-


----------



## BudKiller (Jan 2, 2011)

Some where on DNR's website you can ask questions to DNR officers and they will email you back the answer.. I have done it before just can't remember were it is.


----------



## BudKiller (Jan 2, 2011)

if not just call your local DNR office and they will be glade to help you.. I have had good luck with officers in my area.


----------



## jesmith18 (Apr 22, 2009)

It is not illegal. I pull a utility trailer behind the quad with gear/buddies in it, and had a CO checking everyone coming in from Thomas Rd. After checking us he just smiled and said it was "one" way to get everything/everyone out there! Try a search in the MI hunting/fishing law questions forum, there was a discussion about this a couple weeks ago there.


----------



## Mike4282 (Jul 25, 2010)

It is legal in MI, also in canada. Talked to a mnr officer already this year, like others said it has to be a solid bar or a hitch like I have also everyone on the trailer or sled must have a helmet..

Sent from my DROID2


----------



## johnd (Mar 31, 2008)

I asked about the helmets last year and was told only the person riding on the quad needs a helmet.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

The solid tow bar is only in Canada. Only the rider in MI needs a helmet. I've towed people with a rope no problems, just don't go fast.


----------



## jesmith18 (Apr 22, 2009)

Mike4282 said:


> It is legal in MI, also in canada. Talked to a mnr officer already this year, like others said it has to be a solid bar or a hitch like I have also everyone on the trailer or sled must have a helmet..
> 
> Sent from my DROID2


 I talked to a CO in person at their office and asked him about having to use a towbar to pull a sled. He told me there was no laws written about what you must use to pull a sled with, and that I could use whatever I wanted. So legally you can use a rope if you want, but like stated earlier, especially if you're pulling someone behind you, using a towbar would be alot better/safer. As far as the guy behind having to wear a helmet, the CO that stopped us said nothing about my buddy (who was riding in the trailer without one) having to wear a helmet. My advice would be to just contact the CO working the area your going to be and ask him for yourself, because it seems different CO's in different areas are giving conflicting answers to certain questions. You can't go wrong asking the guy who'll be the one issuing the ticket!


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

IMO a tow bar puts everything too close to the rear wheels or track and whoever is riding in the back is not going to have a good day!

I run 25-50' of load rated (6,000# climbing rope) and have never had anything hit the sled... Its not like ur doing 60mph to begin with...that and if ya sink it, you already have a rope hooked to it for the recovery...which is 3/4 of the job!

Even though its not reqired by law...common sense says to put a helmet on. I pulled my daughter behind the sled for 6 years on one of those little plastic sleds .. Some days she would still rather ride on that over the dog sled.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LumberMatt (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the great replies. I will continue to research and talk to a C.O. when I get the chance. I will post additional info when I get it. (Maybe even a picture of some fish), if I can catch any....


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

we have done it for years,,pulled kids all over the fields and lakes ,,the only place I had a problem was Canada,,Had to slap together a solid tow bar ,made a temporary one from rope and PVC,,the rider there some-days needs a Helmet and some days you don't,,never saw a Canadian stopped ,,I guess it is like the small towns I have lived in ,,if you are from the town you don;t get ticketed for small infractions to often


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

Towing is fine and the persons not physically on the ATV do not have to wear helmets. Here is the law, helmet is required if you are "in" or "on" the vehicle. 

*324.81133 Operation of ORV; prohibited acts.

*(b) Unless the person and any passenger in or on the vehicle is wearing on his or her head a crash helmet and protective eyewear approved by the United States department of transportation. This subdivision does not apply if the vehicle is equipped with a roof that meets or exceeds standards for a crash helmet and the operator and each passenger is wearing a properly adjusted and fastened safety belt.


----------



## SNAPPY (Feb 13, 2004)

Its not required by law on a sled rider being towed but I *strongly* recommend they wear one! Riding a sled being towed is more dangerous than driving the atv if ya ask me.


----------



## Mike4282 (Jul 25, 2010)

I was referring to Canada with the helmets and the tow bar.. although I also think its a great idea to follow in MI as well.


----------



## Nick-Fish (Nov 23, 2010)

Not to get off topic, but everyone on here seems to no a little about the law, do you need a trail permet to ride on the lake? :tdo12:


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

You do not need a trail permit on a snowmobile if you are only ice fishing. You do need to have the snowmobile registered.

For an ATV, an ORV license (sticker) is required. No exceptions unless you are on your own private property.


----------



## Mike4282 (Jul 25, 2010)

foxriver6 said:


> You do not need a trail permit on a snowmobile if you are only ice fishing. You do need to have the snowmobile registered.
> 
> For an ATV, an ORV license (sticker) is required. No exceptions unless you are on your own private property.


 TRUE THAT


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

foxriver6 said:


> You do not need a trail permit on a snowmobile if you are only ice fishing. You do need to have the snowmobile registered.
> 
> For an ATV, an ORV license (sticker) is required. No exceptions unless you are on your own private property.


So if I want to take my quad out it has to be registered in my name with a sticker. It is my fathers quad and there is no sticker and the registration may be lost cuz the machine was bought over 10 years ago. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

all u need is a "orv"


----------



## JJ Mac (Dec 29, 2003)

Nick-Fish said:


> Not to get off topic, but everyone on here seems to no a little about the law, do you need a trail permet to ride on the lake? :tdo12:


Here is a quote from the DNR website:

"Snowmobiles are exempt from the Trail Permit Sticker if they are:

Operated exclusively on lands owned or under the control of the owner, used entirely in a safety education program conducted by a certified snowmobile safety instructor, exclusively operated in a special event of limited duration which is conducted according to a prearranged schedule under a permit from the governmental unit having proper jurisdiction or a snowmobile used solely for transportation on the frozen surface of public waters for the purpose of ice fishing."

But be careful guys........note the saying "soley used for transportation on the frozen surface of public waters for the purpose of ice fishing." You can get burned on this as a CO once told me. For example, you haul your icefishing gear out to fish, leave your gear and go for a ride...not legal.
Leave your gear and come back to the truck to take a break and have lunch, pick up a friend or something...technically not legal. You're on a private lake and accessing it from land not owned by you...technically not legal. Be sure to keep this in mind.


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

Chad Smith said:


> So if I want to take my quad out it has to be registered in my name with a sticker. It is my fathers quad and there is no sticker and the registration may be lost cuz the machine was bought over 10 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No.

ORVs have titles however they do not have registrations. An ORV license is a sticker that you put on the machine to operate it off your private property. 

A snowmobile does not have a title but does have a registration and registration decals. Then you have a trail permit as well which is needed when you are off your private property and not ice fishing.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Chad Smith said:


> So if I want to take my quad out it has to be registered in my name with a sticker. It is my fathers quad and there is no sticker and the registration may be lost cuz the machine was bought over 10 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




You only need to buy the ORV sticker and then stick it on the quad and you're good to go....... Can be bought anywhere hunting/fishing licenses are sold..... Titles only no registration on quads.....*No title or registration is needed to purchase an ORV sticker..they're sold over the counter. $16.25...*


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

wally-eye said:


> You only need to buy the ORV sticker and then stick it on the quad and you're good to go....... Can be bought anywhere hunting/fishing licenses are sold..... Titles only no registration on quads.....*No title or registration is needed to purchase an ORV sticker..they're sold over the counter. $16.25...*


Sweet. I'm pretty sure the proper paperwork to identify ownership is lost somewhere and not needing that proof to purchase an ORV sticker is great. Last thing I want is a CO giving me a $75 ticket for not having a $16 sticker. Thanks. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oger (Aug 28, 2008)

Yep,talked to CO its ok to pull someone behind the quad with a rope and no helmet. So when you stop to yeild the right of way to someone or see a crack they come slamming into the atv and smash their head into the rack slicing their head open. But God forbid someone is riding on the back of your 30" seat with a helmet holding on; they will break it off in you.:rant: How that makes sense I have no idea. Anyway Im curious what people are using to pull people. I heard dog sleds but went on the internet and they were very expensive. Any good ideas that work?


----------



## DADA77 (Feb 20, 2010)

I was thinking of pulling some buddies behind my quad with some ski rope and those cheap plastic snowboards, heck might even make it a new sport
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## swimnfish04 (Mar 19, 2009)

When we take my brother's quad, we unhitch the trailer and hitch it up to the quad. Works pretty good most days.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

back to helmets & towing.
sounds like just asking a co may get his OPINION , not the written law


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Yep pull somebody on a sled/shanty or in a trailer with no helmet..but God forbid you ride 2 up on a quad with both riders wearing helmets in Michigan...$$$ ticket! Ohio and Canada not a problem PS. In Ohio you don't even have to wear a helmet!


----------

